

Ask HN: Please suggest me a PHP book - frntnd

I'm not very smart &#38; quite a slow learner. After coding static HTML based sites for 3 years now i am pretty confident with my CSS abilities &#38; would like to move ahead learning PHP MySQL.<p>But seems like i can't never move beyond the variables chapter in online php tutorials, a real book might help me.<p>Would you recommend anything from here -  http://search.oreilly.com/?q=php<p>I'm thinking may be the Head First one has easier language for me to understand. Books from Wrox seem difficult.
======
ryandavies
Well, from somebody who has coded PHP for a while and wants go to back and
"relearn" a lot of stuff, I want a book that's heavy on the "why" and deals
more with the mental side of development and less "syntax" toys. I'm planning
on "starting over" learning how to code, this time with Python, and doing it
the "right" way.

------
picasafan
i would php for dummies

